# IPTV Box advice, please



## DJ Biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi all, does anyone use an IPTV box for Sky, BBC, ITV etc etc? I heard that depending on internet connection and provider you can be limited to actual amount of time per month usage. What kind of speed is needed to use one daily? How reliable are they on the whole?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We've got a smart TV which we used to stream Netflix and occasionally FilmOn (for UK TV). Our internet speed is between 4 and 6 mbps which is fine. They recommend at least 5 mbps for HD and 3 for SD quality. This would be the same if it came through an IPTV box.

As for download limits, ours is unlimited (it's an old contract) but most service providers these days offer a range of tariffs - you get what you pay for. If you are watching TV every day I guess you'd want the highest!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

DJ Biscuit said:


> Hi all, does anyone use an IPTV box for Sky, BBC, ITV etc etc? I heard that depending on internet connection and provider you can be limited to actual amount of time per month usage. What kind of speed is needed to use one daily? How reliable are they on the whole?


I have tested my suppliers with a 3m download speed, which was fine.
The HD channels need a min of 6m download, but 8 or more is much better.
Reliability of the systems themselves is very good.
But it is the reliability of your own internet connection which is more likely to be the failing link.

Roughly think about 1 hour of SD TV is about 400meg ish.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our supplier has no limits for IPTV. We still have a Sky contract, HD box with wifi and therefore catchup TV so it works well with our 10 - 12 mbps download speed. However, I read the other day that the BBC is seeking to change the law about how we watch BBC iPlayer, for example. Instead of being able to watch it (in UK) without a licence since the licence apparently, according to the Beeb, only covers live TV, they feel they are missing out on an income source. So, the idea will be to link the BBC iPlayer to a TV licence, or something like that. Now, this is aimed at the UK market but of course it will have an impact on people who use VPN or other such things to watch iPlayer on laptops or PCs or smart TVs etc. The Government minister in charge of these things said they are planning to rush this new law through.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

thrax said:


> Our supplier has no limits for IPTV. We still have a Sky contract, HD box with wifi and therefore catchup TV so it works well with our 10 - 12 mbps download speed. However, I read the other day that the BBC is seeking to change the law about how we watch BBC iPlayer, for example. Instead of being able to watch it (in UK) without a licence since the licence apparently, according to the Beeb, only covers live TV, they feel they are missing out on an income source. So, the idea will be to link the BBC iPlayer to a TV licence, or something like that. Now, this is aimed at the UK market but of course it will have an impact on people who use VPN or other such things to watch iPlayer on laptops or PCs or smart TVs etc. The Government minister in charge of these things said they are planning to rush this new law through.


Agree. 
I can being an issue for people accessing it via PC / laptop / "android" / mobile devices - having to find someone to share their TV tax number...and hope they do not try to do a further check of checking IP addresses - ie matching your UK ip address with your VPN IP address locality...
But not so much of an issue for people accessing it via Freesat or Sky digiboxes.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

i use the android box with the filmon addon.
much better than using the windows app or via a browser.


----------



## Ben Tucker (Mar 24, 2016)

el pescador said:


> i use the android box with the filmon addon.
> much better than using the windows app or via a browser.


Filmon is quite good but I prefer using a IPTV set top box because of the catchup and I like the program guide of what is coming up. /SNIP/

The Kodi Android thing I have to admit, I found confusing and somewhat frustrating although I know alot of people use it


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I use an IPTV box bought from the Entertainment Box in Walthamstow London. I've no connection to the company but have used their products for years - they work for live TV plus films and boxed sets are available 

Davexf


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Have an android box from e bay with Kofi running plus uktvnow app. Runs no problem I average 6mb with no limit from jazztel.waiting for fiber to come to my area friends are getting 300mb with no limit from movistar


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Kodi box from E Bay, I take off all the downloaded addons and use Wookie Wizard absolutely brilliant for all sports channels, latest films, tv series. Go onto google and learn how to do it, there is lots of help there.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I've tried a few and now use one that gives HD and 14 day catchup for all major UK channels including all of the sports channels. The service is available through Kodi, MAG and I think also on Android.

I personally use a MAG box and it works great but at the end of the day it is down to the service and subscription. I pay £17 per month for the full package.

I have no affiliation btw. Here is the link....
https://twitter.com/MBOX_HD_IPTV


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

I assume the Amazon Firestick with Kodi will work in Spain?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

el pescador said:


> i use the android box with the filmon addon.
> much better than using the windows app or via a browser.


I fully agree about the android box loaded with Kodi. I've been using one for a while coupled with movistar fibre optic network and don't get any problems. 

Using the android box I get every uk channel and all Sky channels plus many sports, box set, documentary, news channels and lots more besides. All non subscription. 

I bought mine from a company in Spain. You can PM me if you want the company name etc where I got it from.

Steve


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> I fully agree about the android box loaded with Kodi. I've been using one for a while coupled with movistar fibre optic network and don't get any problems.
> 
> Using the android box I get every uk channel and all Sky channels plus many sports, box set, documentary, news channels and lots more besides. All non subscription.
> 
> ...


I am buying mine off Amazon while on holiday in the UK :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Deilasoul said:


> I am buying mine off Amazon while on holiday in the UK :fingerscrossed:


I would recheck the spec on the Firestick sold by Amazon as I think you might have to install Kodi yourself and the other channels are most likely subscription, if you can get those services here in Spain? :confused2:

Steve


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> I would recheck the spec on the Firestick sold by Amazon as I think you might have to install Kodi yourself and the other channels are most likely subscription, if you can get those services here in Spain? :confused2:
> 
> Steve


I plan on installing Kodi myself...I have heard it's easy?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Deilasoul said:


> I plan on installing Kodi myself...I have heard it's easy?


My son bought a firestick and installed Kodi with no problem, he lives in the uk.

My only concern is you may not be able to use the other features that's installed on the stick over here in Spain. :confused2:

Steve


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> My son bought a firestick and installed Kodi with no problem, he lives in the uk.
> 
> My only concern is you may not be able to use the other features that's installed on the stick over here in Spain. :confused2:
> 
> Steve


Is it not all internet based anyway?

Worst case scenario is a VPN.

But I have read it works abroad no problem.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Some things do need a VPN but most of the UK stuff is available without. Kodi is amazing.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Deilasoul said:


> Is it not all internet based anyway?
> 
> Worst case scenario is a VPN.
> 
> But I have read it works abroad no problem.


VPN can be expensive and I think I read on a forum that it was being blocked somehow..........maybe I'm wrong on that but someone will put me right !

I've been using kodi for some while now in Spain and there's no way I can get iplayer for bbc catch up and a couple of other UK based "services"

Steve


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

VPN's are free https://www.bestvpn.com/best-free-vpn-services/


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Simon22 said:


> VPN's are free https://www.bestvpn.com/best-free-vpn-services/


You are correct that 'some' VPN is free but those are often the "light" version.

When I tried several free VPN to try and get BBC catchup services none would work!

I kept getting the message about this service is only available in the UK. Just because kodi is internet doesn't necessarily mean that you can get everything on the Internet. 

Steve


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I set one up and it worked fine, maybe have another look and try again.


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

After actually arriving in Spain at my new house, I've asked around for the best tv options for British TV. At first I had to set up a internet/wifi connection for obvious surfing and business reasons. The local TV shop guy suggested IPTV, which I agreed to on a trial basis.

It was really crap, I live in Almunecar and can see the local antenna for the internet service across the town from my terrace. Uninterrupted, about 1/2 mile away. I get a supposed 4mb service to my internet (yeah right oh, when everybody else is in bed!) - so when the delights of IPTV were eventually screened on my TV, the lag and drop outs were quite frankly embarrassing. So I've gone back to relying on Filmon and Netflix.

The simple truth is that you're as good as your local server, that being, if everybody else is online, you're stuffed? Obviously, this isn't the case everywhere, but the suppliers spin you a load of old rubbish, so don't fork out for IPTV until the supplier allows you to have it on a trial basis. When things get busy (as you know, the Spanish go to bed around 3am and wake up at 9am) the draw on the server causes lag, I couldn't be in a much better location in a decent sized town, but the server cannot handle the numbers of people using it.

I've been offered a sat' dish for 250 euros, with no ongoing fees that will give me 5 UK channels.

Haven't made up my mind yet, but it's summer, so prefer to be out and about enjoying the life ... A


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

LDN2ESP said:


> After actually arriving in Spain at my new house, I've asked around for the best tv options for British TV. At first I had to set up a internet/wifi connection for obvious surfing and business reasons. The local TV shop guy suggested IPTV, which I agreed to on a trial basis.
> 
> It was really crap, I live in Almunecar and can see the local antenna for the internet service across the town from my terrace. Uninterrupted, about 1/2 mile away. I get a supposed 4mb service to my internet (yeah right oh, when everybody else is in bed!) - so when the delights of IPTV were eventually screened on my TV, the lag and drop outs were quite frankly embarrassing. So I've gone back to relying on Filmon and Netflix.
> 
> ...


You need to sign up to a decent connection on a Fibre Optic service. You don't get these problems then!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

With regards to VPN I have no problems whatsoever and use purevpn. Cost me $49 for 24 months and has worked for me in Spain, Brazil and England.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

IPTV boxes are not geo-linked and can be brought anywhere. We purchased in Ireland and bring it to spain or anywhere in the world as long as you have the internet 2mbs minimum. 
The key is, get a supplier who will update the box over the internet, as some require you to bring back the box to the shop for upgrades, and I also pay online through Pay-Pal monthly. The boxes are, in my experience 98% efficient, there not as slick as Sky for example when changing channels, but then again the system they are selling is not legal, so you get what you pay for. 
I am starting to see more and more people buy Fire Sticks loaded with sports/movies apps etc. Maybe try one of these or If you have someone local who has a box, they might loan it to you to check out your internet speed as it runs the system.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

tebo53 said:


> You are correct that 'some' VPN is free but those are often the "light" version.
> 
> When I tried several free VPN to try and get BBC catchup services none would work!
> 
> ...


I agree, If its free it's not worth it or not safe. Why would anyone give away their system for free. There is always a catch and paid VPN systems are not expensive and so easy to set up- Nordvpn or Expressvpn top the list most years as the best providers.


----------

